# Barred Wyandotte



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Cross of a Black Sex link Rooster x a Silver Lace Wyandotte.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

NOTE: I'm not claiming him as a breed.No other chickens from my hatch pulled a full barred color pattern like that.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. What a jump to bars!


----------

